# jack-in-the-box sound?



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

No pop up sound.
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Sounds/jack_in_box_noclick.mp3

With pop up sound.
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Sounds/jack_in_box_withpop.mp3
.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks that is what I was looking for.


----------

